# No birth partner?



## Lexx

Ok so carrying on from the going to scans alone thread has anyone given birth alone?

I am not pregnant at mo but when I am I will be doing it alone donnor sperm etc and I think I'd liek to be alone at the birth, what do others think of this?


----------



## Serene123

What about your mum or something?

Midwives are busy down the other end, you need someone to hold your hand IMO x


----------



## teal

I'm having my mum and my best friend with me when I'm giving birth. Personally I don't like the thought of going through labour alone. xx


----------



## suzanne108

I'm having my best friend. My mum will be waiting outside the room! 

Do you not have someone like that to do it with you? Friend, mum, sister? You can even hire a professional birth partner (doula). Personally I wouldn't like to go it alone! 

xx


----------



## thechaosismex

I'm having my sister there, but I don't think I'd care about going through it alone if she is late or whatever haha..but would like some visitors so show my baby off to after tho!


----------



## xJG30

My dad came to scans with me and my mum was my birthing partner.

I couldn't of done it without someone there.


----------



## Lexx

See the idea of my mum or sister being there makes me feel physicaly sick, a friend wouldn't be so bad I guess. I really want to do it on my own tho.


----------



## suzanne108

If you want to do it alone, go for it :thumbup:


----------



## mum2beagain

why does the idea of your mum or sister make you feel sick ur mum has certainly been thrugh it before hun but its everyones prefrence if u want to do it alone u go for it whatever makes you feel comfotable


----------



## Lexx

I am not sure just the idea doesn't really sit well, maybe it will change when I am actualy facing labour.


----------



## jenny_wren

i could have done it alone ...
i didn't want family or friends anywhere
near me when it came to the serious parts
if i was single i would have done it alone
the nurses i had were amazing i would have
just held her hand lol

if you wanna do it alone go for it :thumbup:
giving births so embarassing i couldn't have
anyone but my oh there who didn't need to be there

xx​


----------



## Freya

I dont think I coul have had my mum in with me either!

I guess, being in labour is a very natural state and it's better if you shut the thinking part of your brain off for a bit and let your body do what it needs to do, amongst other things, a birth partner can speak on your behalf so you dont need to get into meaningless chit chat during a contraction. Or can express your birth preferences.

A birth partner can help motivate you if you're fed up or tired, they can sooth you if you get worried, encourage you when you're near the end. If not a friend, do think about hiring a Doula.

XXX


----------



## tinkabells

If you feel you can do it yourself then go for it, your a much stronger person, then do it, i had my mum and bestfriend with me, i needed them there, so i wasnt on my own and as mw was in and out i wasnt on my own waiting for mw or baby, but i also wanted to share something special with my family xxx


----------



## Lexx

Freya said:


> I dont think I coul have had my mum in with me either!
> 
> I guess, being in labour is a very natural state and it's better if you shut the thinking part of your brain off for a bit and let your body do what it needs to do, amongst other things, a birth partner can speak on your behalf so you dont need to get into meaningless chit chat during a contraction. Or can express your birth preferences.
> 
> A birth partner can help motivate you if you're fed up or tired, they can sooth you if you get worried, encourage you when you're near the end. If not a friend, do think about hiring a Doula.
> 
> XXX

The thing is I live in Cumbria I doubt the local hosp have electricity let alone know what a Doula is!


----------



## suzanne108

Lol as far as I know you hire the doula yourself and she goes into the hospital with you. Its not something the hospital organises - I don't think!! x


----------



## Freya

That's right, you hire the Doula yourself. Look at the website Doula UK they have a list of DOula's who've undergone the approved training. PAckages can vary, you can get pre natal, birth attendance and post natal visits/support, or just birth support, or just post natal support.... Price varies too. A Doula in training (needing to attend more births for experience) offers a low price but will just be as good. 

I guess it's an option to look at anyway. Not that I dont think you aren't strong enough to 'go it alone', I just think it would be lovely for you to have someone there who is completely for you.

xxx


----------

